# Genetech hgh



## shorney (Oct 24, 2009)

Just wondering if any had had them before I checked the code on the site and that came back as ok but you never no

sorry if the pictures aren't right I done it off my iPhone


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

it's good to go mate don't worry... i've used them myself..are you in my area?


----------



## shorney (Oct 24, 2009)

If your location under your picture is upto date bud I'm no where near at the other end of the country in dorset but cheers for the reply


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

They're g2g. Used them for months with (imo) great results. Not faked yet either


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

shorney said:


> If your location under your picture is upto date bud I'm no where near at the other end of the country in dorset but cheers for the reply


yea am still in merseyside.. just wondered as it's easily available in the area


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

Been around for some time mixed reviews, but we all different I used but stick with hyge but got some medlab somatropin to try, gh is a mass expensive risk as take long term trial to see results.


----------



## Alex The Kid (Feb 21, 2008)

Those are bang on


----------



## welsh_chris (Sep 7, 2014)

what dose have people been running


----------



## didless (Jul 12, 2009)

5iu a day for me


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

8iu m/w/f before bed for me


----------



## LGM (Feb 1, 2014)

Used these myself, good GH. Prefer them to the last hyge I had


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Cheeky bump for this thread just got some of this also wondering what dose people are running?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

luther1 said:


> They're g2g. Used them for months with (imo) great results. *Not faked yet either*


sometimes the codes dont work, but dont think it matters, not like its pharma gh.


----------



## oxy2000 (May 17, 2012)

yes there g2g


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

As these are not pharma would I get anything out of running this 5iu per day?


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

Im using them at the moment 5iu pre bed ,, As good as any


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

thoon said:


> Im using them at the moment 5iu pre bed ,, As good as any


Sound I'll stick to 5iu then if it does a job, a lot cheaper than 10iu ed


----------

